# Survival > Bushcraft Medicine >  Any recommendations for emergency medicines when injured in the wilderness

## thomas_boxler

Hi, could someone help me out on a list of possible medications to use when having injury in the wilderness? Or any popular bushcraft medicine for camping/trekking/hiking. Thanks!

----------


## hunter63

Be pretty hard to list a comprehensive List of possible med in the wilderness.....
That would be like saying ....What's the best car in Germany?

Aren't you the one with survival books?

----------


## Rick

I carry a good first aid kit. Here's a good thread you: 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=condor

Here's my list: 

First Aid Kit Condor Rip Away Pouch

Total weight including pouch is 2lb 7oz. 
1 oz triple antibiotic ointment
2 bandage guage roller 2" x 6 yards
1 EMT shears
1 needle forceps
2 tweezers
1 nail clippers
2 closure strip 1/4" X 1 1/2"
4 6-0 Polyester Fiber Suture with 3/8" scalpel point needle (1 per pack)
2 Povidone-Iodine Prep pads
18 Alcohol Prep Pads (fire starter, too)
1 instant cold compress
2 Little Hotties hand warmers
1 4" x 4" sterile pad
1 5" X 9" ABD Pad Extra Absorbent
1 3" X 8" gauze bandage
4 sets of gloves
30 Hydrocodone 500 Mg tabs
12 Cipro 500 Mg tabs
1 50 g QuikClot Sport
2 6" wooden splints
Assorted sizes of Moleskin Plus
1 Dressing, First-Aid, Field, 11 3/4 inches square
11 plastic snip bandaids
2 Insect Sting relief towlettes
12 antihistimines
3 Butterfly closure
11 regular bandaids
1 box Luden's cough drops
1 Fresnel lens
4 1 use size Triple Antibiotic ointment
2 antacid tablets
2 acetaminophen tablets
6 Loperamide Hydrochloride (anti diarrhea) 
1 1" roll guaze 
10 Q tips
1 tube chap-ez
1 splinter remover
1 1 use tube of neosporin
2 1 use tube of First Aid Burn Cream 
1 Burnaid Burn Gel
1 NexTemp disposable thermometer 
1 First Aid Pamplet

----------


## crashdive123

> Be pretty hard to list a comprehensive List of possible med in the wilderness.....
> That would be like saying ....What's the best car in Germany?
> 
> *Aren't you the one with survival books?*


Working on the next one don't ya know.

----------


## 1stimestar

Ibuprophen, Imodium...

----------


## oldsoldier

> Ibuprophen, Imodium...


 Calomine {sp?} lotion for poison ivy and such
antacid
a GOOD knowledge of medicinal plants. AND a good reference book(s). I have knowledge of several dozen.  
Getting off the couch and the computer, get your tail out in nature and practice learning, gathering, using the stuff that will save your a$$ if something happens! It's a good bet you can't log on to the internet and ask NOW what do I do for...................

----------


## Antonyraison

Depends what you want to use the medicine for, and your area...
But some I have used thus far;
pine needle tea - simple cold/flu (mixed with some honey)
charcoal for stomach issues, and brushing teeth..
willow bark, like a pain killer. 
Aloe species for natural antiseptics,etc.
there are many many others, but really area specific, what we have here in Southern Africa you may not have there.

----------


## LowKey

It helps to have a good grasp of first aid. Without that, any medicine is pretty futile.
My kit is pretty similar to Rick's, without the Hydrocodone and Cipro. Good luck these days even getting someone to write those scrips for you...

----------


## nell67

> I carry a good first aid kit. Here's a good thread you: 
> 
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...ghlight=condor
> 
> Here's my list: 
> 
> First Aid Kit– Condor Rip Away Pouch
> 
> Total weight including pouch is 2lb 7oz. 
> ...



 Question about your Cipro and Hydrocodone, how often do you rotate your meds? 
What if what you are trying to "cure" with the cipro, isn't something that responds to cipro? 
Do you anticipate that you  will be using your kit contents on someone besides yourself? If so what about allergies to medications? I see folks who are allergic to Cipro and also folks who are allergic or at least sensitive enough to hydrocodone to get nauseous and lose their lunch over the hydrocodone.
 I know we have discussed some things before on here about alternative sources for meds, especially the  antibiotics, with feed stores such as Tractor Supply, Rural King and Orscheln stores carrying penicillin , another source is pet stores, particularly those with fish, selling amoxicillin. The pet stores with fish are also a good place to get activated charcoal which has a couple of different uses.

----------


## Rick

Question about your Cipro and Hydrocodone, how often do you rotate your meds? 
Annually

What if what you are trying to "cure" with the cipro, isn't something that responds to cipro? 
Cipro is a go to for water borne illness and only for long enough to get to a doctor. I wound up with Cipro after discussing with my doctor. I don't self medicate but would use it if I found myself out and truly sick. I'm pretty cautious about water and (knock wood) I've yet to be sick so I've never used it. I did take some with me on the cruise after discussing with my doctor. Glad I had it because I did need it.  

Do you anticipate that you will be using your kit contents on someone besides yourself? If so what about allergies to medications? I see folks who are allergic to Cipro and also folks who are allergic or at least sensitive enough to hydrocodone to get nauseous and lose their lunch over the hydrocodone.
The hydrocodone is only for something extreme like a broken bone while waiting evac. It was not intended for anyone other than my wife or myself. I suppose if I encountered someone with a broken leg then I'd have to cross that bridge at that time. Same for the Cipro. That was for us. 

I know we have discussed some things before on here about alternative sources for meds, especially the antibiotics, with feed stores such as Tractor Supply, Rural King and Orscheln stores carrying penicillin , another source is pet stores, particularly those with fish, selling amoxicillin. The pet stores with fish are also a good place to get activated charcoal which has a couple of different uses.
I have stated my opinion many times about using "other" sources of medicines such as antibiotics. I won't do it and don't understand why anyone would. But that's up to them. Personally, I don't buy into the idea they are the same. Perhaps they are but there is no one overseeing them so you have no guarantee they are what they claim. It's their health. If they want to save a couple of bucks and self medicate themselves that's entirely on them.

----------


## nell67

> Question about your Cipro and Hydrocodone, how often do you rotate your meds? 
> Annually
> 
> What if what you are trying to "cure" with the cipro, isn't something that responds to cipro? 
> Cipro is a go to for water borne illness and only for long enough to get to a doctor. I wound up with Cipro after discussing with my doctor. I don't self medicate but would use it if I found myself out and truly sick. I'm pretty cautious about water and (knock wood) I've yet to be sick so I've never used it. I did take some with me on the cruise after discussing with my doctor. Glad I had it because I did need it.  
> 
> Do you anticipate that you will be using your kit contents on someone besides yourself? If so what about allergies to medications? I see folks who are allergic to Cipro and also folks who are allergic or at least sensitive enough to hydrocodone to get nauseous and lose their lunch over the hydrocodone.
> The hydrocodone is only for something extreme like a broken bone while waiting evac. It was not intended for anyone other than my wife or myself. I suppose if I encountered someone with a broken leg then I'd have to cross that bridge at that time. Same for the Cipro. That was for us. 
> 
> ...


Thanks for answering Rick, I was not trying to put you on the spot, but since this thread came up and you listed you pack contents in answer, I wanted this poster to understand where you YOU stand on such topics. Like I said when asking the q's we have discussed it before on the forum, but newer members were not privy to those posts, and many have not found the search function yet, and this just brings it to their attention faster.

----------


## Rick

No problem. Glad to answer it. I didn't feel like you put me on the spot.

----------

